# Tongue more red than normal



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Gus's tongue was redder than usual for a few days after he was neutered. I was worried about it too because I remembered reading about Apple's tongue being red and overheating. I tried putting an ice pack on his neck, armpits, and groin, but that didn't seem to help. He didn't seem like he was overheating--not panting more than usual, and his gums were fine. It went away in a few days...so I don't really know what it was.


----------



## Ljilly28

With horses, it can be a sign of dehydration, but I am not sure about dogs???


----------



## Angel_Kody

He's drinking and eating normally. I took his temp...which neither of us enjoyed...and it was 101.2 which I believe is pretty normal.  But even hubby who isn't very observant when it comes to the dog said his tongue looks more red than pink.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Hmmm...I have no clue. Has he been eating anything unusual? You have any red berries out in the yard?


----------



## PB&J

How old is your pup? Lily's tongue started to get redder too, just lately, and I've chalked it up to her getting older (she's 7.5 mos). Maybe it's that?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Just grasping at straws, Cin.

A deep red tongue can be a symptom of carbon monoxide poisoning. 
It can be a sign of overheating particularly if rapid panting goes along with it. 
If the tongue has a bluish tinge making it dark it can be a sign of a problem with breathing or the heart. 
If you have a headache or others in the feel sick I'd be worried about carbon monoxide in your . 
If the dog was just out running or doing something exerting and its warm where you are it could be overheating. 
An allergic reaction to an insect sting could do this too. 
If the dog seems otherwise OK and no humans in the home have any symptoms you can wait and see if the color changes back to normal. The dog might just be cooling down


Read more: http://www.justanswer.com/questions/7gm9-just-noticed-dogs-tongue-dark-red#ixzz0PFLfajMG

Another site mentions shock, but he has no other symptoms.


----------



## Angel_Kody

PB&J - Jester's 3.5 years old.

Kim...thanks for the info...no berries. I did change his food over to TOTW recently. He's been totally transitioned over for about two weeks. That is the only change I can think of.

He has seemed a little bothered by the hot weather lately but today was actually not as hot and humid as it has been and he's inside in the AC almost all day. When he gets warm, he pants but it hasn't been excessive. He "digs" (paws) at the tile floor and lays flat out froggie style to get as much of his body on the cool tile as possible. Today I hosed him down in his kiddie pool. His tongue is still red and his breath and snout just seem unusually warm. If it is still red tomorrow I will probably just cal the vet to see what she says.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Still red today. Tongue is very warm to the touch but not swollen and breath feels hot (more than normal). He's still eating, drinking and acting normally. Vet said bring him in at 1:30 today and we'll check it out. Hopefully, it's nothing. 

I am really wondering if the change in food has something to do with it. Perhaps he's allergic to something in the new food.


----------



## cubbysan

Hope all goes well.

I know it is serious when the tongue and/or gums turn white.

Keep us updated. Brady sends hugs to Jester.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Please update us Cindy!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Kimm said:


> Please update us Cindy!


 
Vet did a very good once over on him and deemed him healthy...red tongue and all. I feel kind of dumb but relieved at the same time . Thanks for asking.


----------



## sharlin

I do notice the packs tongues much more red after a late afternoon walk and then they lightn up as they cool off, so, if you've been having some hot weather it could be a small sign. Glad to hear Jester got a clean bill from the vet - anything to avoid mom and thermometer!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Angel_Kody said:


> Vet did a very good once over on him and deemed him healthy...red tongue and all. I feel kind of dumb but relieved at the same time . Thanks for asking.


You know what I always say, "Best money ever wasted!" I'm glad to hear he's fine.


----------



## BeauShel

Glad that he is ok.


----------

